# taking exam with NO review class



## PEin2010 (Oct 24, 2010)

Are you taking the PE in Oct 2010 withoout any type of a review class? How are you feeling?

I am extremely nervous! :sharkattack:


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 24, 2010)

I took the exam without taking a review class and I passed.

Review classes aren't necessary to pass, but they can be an enormous help to guide you and keep you on a study schedule. If you can find study materials on your own and can be disciplined enough to stick to your own study schedule, rather than letting a class schedule guide you, then you can pass the PE without taking a class with no problem.

P.S. - I am sure people who took a review class are just as nervous as you are.


----------



## sac_engineer (Oct 24, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I took the exam without taking a review class and I passed.
> Review classes aren't necessary to pass, but that can be an enormous help to guide you and keep you on a study schedule. If you can find study materials on your own and can be disciplined enough to stick to your own study schedule, rather than letting a class schedule guide you, then you can pass the PE without taking a class with no problem.
> 
> P.S. - I am sure people who took a review class are just as nervous as you are.


^ strongly agreed

I only took the Hiner seismic class in preparation for the PE exam in California. I tell everyone who's about to take the exam that the preparation classes do not guarantee passing the exam; they only provide additional understanding of the subject matter, but it really comes down to aptitude and dedication of learning the material and doing problems on your own time. Studying is about struggling through problems to get a grasp of the fundamentals. Passing is about efficiency in finding the proper equations in your reference material and applying some critical thinking in solving the problem which should have been somewhat mastered during the studying process.

I believe spending hours in a classroom can take away valuable studying time; however, I can understand those who need to take prep classes if they never encountered the material in school.

The nerves aren't any calmer on exam day and when the results come out, regardless of taking a class.

Good luck!


----------



## RJs (Oct 24, 2010)

In last April, my appliaction to take exam was approved 3 months before the exam. I thought three months preperation time would not be sufficient, so I did not register for the exam (which I should have) and did not sit for the exam. For the same exam, my coworker's application was approved and he registerd to take exam when barely a month of time was left for exam. He sat for exam (he didn't take any PE classes) and he PASSED!!!!


----------



## PEin2010 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you for the encouragement! 

I was doing the NCEES morning problems and it was taking me a lot more than 6 minutes to solve some of the problems, hence the nerves and hence the posting here. Do you know if the exam morning problems are a lot similar to the NCEES sample questions and solutions morning problems?


----------



## PEin2010 (Oct 24, 2010)

p.s. Good Luck to everyone ...let's pass this!!!!!


----------



## maryannette (Oct 25, 2010)

PEin2010 said:


> Thank you for the encouragement!
> I was doing the NCEES morning problems and it was taking me a lot more than 6 minutes to solve some of the problems, hence the nerves and hence the posting here. Do you know if the exam morning problems are a lot similar to the NCEES sample questions and solutions morning problems?


The practice exam problems are harder and take longer than the real exam problems, imo.


----------

